# SCSI Emulation unter SuSe Linux 7.3



## Nuklearflo (20. März 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Habe mir letzte Woche SuSe Linux 7.3 installiert. Funktioniert auch alles soweit bis auf meinen Brenner.
Nach eingehender Recherche im Internet habe ich herausgefunden, das IDE Laufwerke nicht unterstüzt werden. Also habe ich mich nach der Scsi Emulation umgeschaut und auch den ein oder anderen Beitrag gefunden.
Nachdem ich mittels mehrerer Anleitungen mehrere Male die Emulation eingerichtet habe, geht mein Brenner immer noch nicht.
Nun meine Frage:
Kann mir irgendjemand eine SIMPLE SCHRITT FÜR SCHRITT Anleitung geben, die auch der letzte Trottel versteht?
Außerdem habe ich in verschiedenen Dateien (lilo.conf, boot.local etc)
Änderungen vorgenommen...
Also, wenn es möglich ist, bitte ich euch auch noch darum, mir zu sagen, wie die Dateien in ihrem ursprünglichem Zustand aussehen, damit ich wieder bei Null anfangen kann...
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

Nuklearflo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2002)

Zu deinen modifizierten Config-Files kann ich dir leider grad nichts sagen, aber ich kann mal probieren dir mit deinem Kernel zu helfen.

Bei "ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL" mußt du unter "IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block Devices" die Option "SCSI-Emulation" aktivieren.

Bei der eigentlichen SCSI-Konfiguration bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, aber mit den folgenden Einstellungen klappt's bei mir, und ich bin der Meinung man kann lieber ein paar Optionen zuviel aktivieren als ein oder zwei wichtige Optionen zu vergessen.
Also, folgende Optionen sind in meinem Kernel aktiviert:

SCSI-Support (logisch, sonst geht nix)
SCSI Disk Support
SCSI CD-Rom Support
Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)
SCSI Generic support
Enable extra checks in new queuing code
Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

Im Grunde genommen sollte es mit diesen Einstellungen dann funktionieren, in den von dir genannten Config-Files sind dafür eigentlich keine Änderungen nötig.

Ich hab bei mir auf der Büchse übrigens eine stark modifizierte SuSE 6.2 laufen mit einen komplett statischen 2.4.18er Kernel.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem Kernel


----------

